# My goals from now, till death.



## ThoughtDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

*I'm going to change my life. Because it's my life, and nobody elses. I will change my life by doing the stuff I've always been facinated about, and pursue stuff I'm into. I believe this will strengthen my mind as I'll be able to educate, and inform others that are oblivious to the greatnes of humanity, and the craddle to EVERYTHING..THE WORLD, THE UNIVERSE. I am going to live once, in this form anyway. Why not make the most of it? Live in fear, die in fear. Live free, die free. Remember everything is subjective, and that shouldn't fase you. AS IT'S YOU. NOT THEM.*

-Puresue fitness (Go for that Cristiano Ronaldo body I've always wanted)
-Eat well ( YOU ARE WHAT YOU EAT. TREAT YOUR BODY THE MACHINE with care and not that corporate sponsored poison e.g; FAST FOOD)
-Find a job ( To transact into a independent adult)
-Be family orientated (Make sure everyone is okay, and happy.)
- Girlfriend ( Spend more time with her, make her feel loved)
-Friends ( See them more, be social)
-Work on project ( for the future)
- Get a Motorbike license 
Travel the world and write a journal, or blog on my experiences.
- Help everyone around me. (with Ideas, finance, positivity)
-Learn Arabic, French, Portugues.
-Travel to Che Guevaras home country of Argentina.
- Suprise random people with compassion, and love.

Those are my goals for now.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Great list! Makes me smile when i see people standing up and planning to better themselves. Where will you start?


----------

